

Ask HN: Which is better? co-founder vs first employee - neurotech1

Do you think its better to "find" a co-founder or hire somebody as first employee?<p>PG states that the idea number is 2 co-founders, but I'm still looking for a co-founder.
======
fjabre
A good cofounder is _not_ an easy person to locate. Often times the wrong
choice can lead to your startup's untimely demise and there are plenty of
wrong choices IMO.

I've personally found it easier to contract the work out and then if one of
the contractors proves to be a great asset _and_ we work well together I can
then proceed in making them a cofounder or giving them some equity.

There are 2 things you absolutely need to know about this person before you
move forward in making them a cofounder:

1\. Are they good at what they do?

2\. Can you trust them and work well together with them?

------
amk
It is extremely hard to find a co-founder. And not easy to trust them too. If
you don't know anyone, it's probably not the best idea to look for one. (I
wouldn't) Again, this also depends on what skills you bring to the table, and
what else is needed which you can't provide. There are some things which can
be handled by employees, and they are certain things which should be handled
by a "founder".

